# M-Benz CLS500 AMG - Autobling.net



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

This car already 5.X years old.
We wash&wax this car already 6 months, it never had any detailing service during these years.
Someday, this customer see we are polishing a car, he also want to try~ :buffer:










Body solven to remove all tar


















and wash by APC

























Then use Z-18 to clay









Check paint's condition, no good...









































We polish almost 16hr

















get this result... 

























Finally, we coat CQuartz

















































































Customer is very happy when he picked up his car, we are also very happy because of his satisfaction!


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great car and the hard work payed off..


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

lush mate, SEXY car. lovely tidy up with super pictures 
david


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice work there buddy :thumb:


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

meraredgti said:


> lush mate, SEXY car. lovely tidy up with super pictures
> david


Our assistant love to take picture recently...
I usually see him to study my camera: Canon 550D 
I really don't know how to control it well, he had good skill of it 

I love some pictures which he take today:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice work mate...


----------



## BigLeeM (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow what a car and stunning results, well done I'd be happy too if it was my car.


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice one Orion! The photos by your assistant is awesome, what lens is that on?

Btw, why do you polish the car while it's still wet?


----------



## kakeuter (Nov 3, 2010)

fishbonezken said:


> Nice one Orion! The photos by your assistant is awesome, what lens is that on?
> 
> Btw, why do you polish the car while it's still wet?


I too would like to know the process of paint correction on a wet car. By the way, the car looks amazing.

-Kody-


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

fishbonezken said:


> Nice one Orion! The photos by your assistant is awesome, what lens is that on?
> 
> Btw, why do you polish the car while it's still wet?





kakeuter said:


> I too would like to know the process of paint correction on a wet car. By the way, the car looks amazing.
> 
> -Kody-




http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1802178&postcount=34


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice work Orion, i'm not sure if water and electricity mix !


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Very nice results!!

and what a car!


----------



## Discreet (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for the read the great results awesome motor :buffer:

*Discreet*


----------



## fleming (Feb 2, 2011)

成果很棒耶
對不起我英文很爛
所以還是用中文回覆


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

fleming said:


> 成果很棒耶
> 對不起我英文很爛
> 所以還是用中文回覆


我也很爛耶, 我也用中文回好了 :lol:

你也跑到這邊了啊! :thumb:


----------



## fleming (Feb 2, 2011)

orion613719 said:


> 我也很爛耶, 我也用中文回好了 :lol:
> 
> 你也跑到這邊了啊! :thumb:


對啊
我好不容易搞清楚該怎麼註冊
英文爛到爆:wall:


----------



## AndrewBigG (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Orion, hi-tech work as always there :thumb:
Have some questions to you


orion613719 said:


> This car already 5.X years old.
> Body solven to remove all tar


What kind of a solvent do you use? I never used any special tar remover for that purpose - I only used DuPont Prepsol which is very good for removing tar contamination an any oily deposits before claying...



orion613719 said:


> We polish almost 16hr


 How many people are working with the car at a time? I mean how many are doing polishing job?


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

AndrewBigG said:


> Hi Orion, hi-tech work as always there :thumb:
> Have some questions to you
> 
> What kind of a solvent do you use? I never used any special tar remover for that purpose - I only used DuPont Prepsol which is very good for removing tar contamination an any oily deposits before claying...
> ...


Hi Andrew, :wave:

1. We use Meguiar's Body solven or Automagic's, they are so convenient and safe!

2. Only one polisher do this car, one or two people support him to do another job, like cleaning and coating.
In my shop, we are a team, there are 11 people work here, division of work.
I remeber that day, we coated 5 cars, M-Benz, OPEL and BMW....

These cars done at same day...









































Two people work for this car:

















So, how many hr use on CLS500, I think total is 24 hr, but not only one people work for it. 
Polisher only do the polishing work.


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Eurogloss said:


> Nice work Orion, i'm not sure if water and electricity mix !


never happen in the two years, we had 5 sets of Makita polishers running everyday.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

偉大的隊友在那裡工作。什麼是您使用裝甲運兵車在此圖片：










看起來很奇怪。如何/為什麼會出來這樣呢？難道不是雪泡更好，或者是"正常"噴霧關於 APC更好嗎？

Gotta love google translator


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

*CQuartz coat after 3 months*










Drive 10 Km everyday, simple wash every week.






Still had very good performance! :thumb:


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)




----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> 偉大的隊友在那裡工作。什麼是您使用裝甲運兵車在此圖片：
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can't understand what you say.... :wall:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks awesome


----------

